# LEVEL 4 HIGH RISK - ARUBA



## gnipgnop (Aug 14, 2021)

We are all set to leave for Aruba first week of Sept. and this notice is on the Gov. web site.  Has anyone else seen this warning.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 14, 2021)

gnipgnop said:


> We are all set to leave for Aruba first week of Sept. and this notice is on the Gov. web site.  Has anyone else seen this warning.


Everywhere outside of your own home is a level 4. Get tested, take precautions and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 14, 2021)

But what if they shut down the activities and restaurants?  ( Or even with many restrictions such as early closures, cancelled tours)?  It has been almost 10 years since we've been to Aruba and we're in our 80's..  If we get there this will most likely be our last time to visit.  I'm so sad .......... we were looking forward to this trip more than you can imagine.  In fact, my suitcase is almost packed and we not going till September 3


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 14, 2021)

It was the same back in June, which is why we canceled our trip. We were told that they had instituted curfews and things were closing early. Flights from our area are expensive and we didn't want to spend that money and not fully enjoy the trip.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 14, 2021)

gnipgnop said:


> But what if they shut down the activities and restaurants?  ( Or even with many restrictions such as early closures, cancelled tours)?  It has been almost 10 years since we've been to Aruba and we're in our 80's..  If we get there this will most likely be our last time to visit.  I'm so sad .......... we were looking forward to this trip more than you can imagine.  In fact, my suitcase is almost packed and we not going till September 3


If that’s the case, maybe push the trip to later in September?

If you’re only concerns are early closures and reduced activities I wouldn’t worry. I went during the height of the pandemic when there was a curfew and it didn’t bother me much at all. I ate a bit earlier and relaxed at the resort the rest of the night. The resorts won’t close so wherever you’re staying will be open. Don’t delay, go and have fun if this may be one of the last times you get to go.

If your concern is getting covid and having the illness while in Aruba that is a completely different story. That would be the reason to reconsider travel, not reduced activities.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 14, 2021)

gnipgnop said:


> But what if they shut down the activities and restaurants? ( Or even with many restrictions such as early closures, cancelled tours)? It has been almost 10 years since we've been to Aruba and we're in our 80's.. If we get there this will most likely be our last time to visit. I'm so sad .......... we were looking forward to this trip more than you can imagine. In fact, my suitcase is almost packed and we not going till September 3


In that case, I say GO and enjoy as much as possible! YOLO!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2021)

Have you contacted the resort for more updated information ?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 14, 2021)

I found the following updates for Aruba. I’m assuming additional safety measures will return if the numbers continue to rise.

*As of August 1, 2021*_, the proof of vaccination option previously available for certain eligible US travelers is *no longer applicable until further notice*. Anyone traveling to Aruba from a location considered as high-risk will need to complete the 72-hour PCR testing requirement regardless of vaccination status._

*From* https://www.visitaruba.com/travelin...and-visas/aruba-travel-restrictions-covid-19/
_This page describes the Aruba government-mandated procedures that are currently in place related to the COVID-19 pandemic, for visitors to be granted entry to Aruba and also while staying in Aruba. Information is also available related to the Aruba Visitors Insurance and countries that Aruba’s borders are open to for travel. _​​_*Latest updates:*_​_August 13, 2021 - Some additional safety measures re-introduced - related to entertainment_​_August 5, 2021 - Some safety measures being re-introduced - effective August 7, 2021_​_August 1, 2021 - Reduction in Aruba Visitor's Insurance rates - effective August 1, 2021_​_July 29, 2021 - Proof of vaccination option no longer applicable - effective August 1, 2021_​_July 13, 2021 - Proof of vaccination option added for certain eligible US residents - comes into effect on July 14_​_July 5, 2021 - Several safety measures removed e.g. closing times, seating restrictions, casinos, bars & nightclubs._​_June 9, 2021 - Relaxation of safety measures related to mask usage, and more._​_June 7, 2021 - Travel from Brazil, India and South Africa allowed again._​_May 25, 2021 - Relaxation of safety measures: removal of curfew, removal of beach restriction._​_May 10, 2021 - Relaxation of safety measures: change to curfew time, closing time, removal of gathering ban._​_April 26, 2021 - Additional safety measures: change to curfew time, closing time, restricted zones time._​_April 16, 2021 - Additional safety measures: No change - re-evaluation expected on April 23._​_April 9, 2021 - Additional safety measures prolonged by 2 more weeks. Closing times will be re-evaluated within a week._​_March 26, 2021 - Updates to additional safety measures related to COVID-19_​_March 20,2021 - Adjustment to additional safety measures related to COVID-19 - restaurant seating rules updated_​_March 19,2021 - Some changes to additional safety measures related to COVID-19_​_March 18,2021 - Peru travel restriction lifted. Travel from South Africa restricted._​_February 5,2021 - Some changes to additional safety measures related to COVID-19_​_January 24,2021 - Border closed with Brazil as of Jan 25. 2021._​_January 16,2021 - CDC testing requirement before return to USA and COVID-19 testing locations in Aruba_​

*From* https://www.aruba.com/us/traveler-health-requirements#mask

*WHILE IN ARUBA - MASK WEARING REQUIREMENTS & ADDITIONAL SAFETY PROTOCOLS*​_For health and safety, wearing a mask is mandatory at specific places in Aruba. Visitors and locals are expected to have a mask with them at all times to use in the mandated places listed below, as well as any other instance where social distancing is not possible. As with all of Aruba’s procedures and protocols, this will be monitored and is subject to change as the situation develops._​​_*WHERE MASKS ARE MANDATORY:  *_​
_The government of Aruba requires that all inbound visitors ages 15 and older wear a mask in flight to Aruba. Note: Please also check with your respective airline for their in-flight requirements and procedures for travel._
_The government of Aruba requires that all inbound visitors ages 15 and older wear a mask in the airport in Aruba._
_The government of Aruba requires all visitors and locals to wear a mask in any indoor public space. This includes, but is not limited to, retail shops, supermarkets, museums, casinos, etc. Note: Please also check with your respective hotel or accommodations for their specific mask wearing protocols._


_*WHERE MASKS ARE STRONGLY ENCOURAGED:*_​
_In places not listed above as mandatory, the government of Aruba strongly encourages visitors and locals to wear a mask when social distancing is not possible and where there are no physical barriers, such as plexiglass shields, to compensate for social distancing._
_This includes, but is not limited to, food and beverage establishments, outdoor retail shops, outdoor attractions, parks, bike paths and walkways, etc._

​*From* https://www.visitaruba.com/news/general/corona-virus-and-travel-to-aruba/

August 13, 2021 –During the period *Aug 6-13, active cases increased to 1122 *and 487 recoveries and 4 deaths were registered…*The average weekly positivity rate among residents reported on August 13th is 32%.*
August 6, 2021 – During the period *July 30-Aug 6, active cases increased to 754* and 256 recoveries and 1 death were registered.…*The average weekly positivity rate among residents reported on August 6th is 30%*.
July 30, 2021 –During the period *July 24-30, active cases increased to 400* and 83 recoveries and 1 death were registered... *The positivity rate among residents reported on July 30th is 26%*.
July 23, 2021 – During the period *July 16-23, active cases increased to 158* and 15 recoveries and 1 death were registered. .. The positivity rate among residents reported on July 23rd is *16.7%*.
July 16, 2021 – During the period *July 9-15, 41 new cases* of COVID-19 were registered, and 15 recoveries and 1 death. *Active cases increase to 60.* The average daily positivity rate among residents during this period has been *7%.*
July 9, 2021 – During the period July 2-8, 27 new cases of COVID-19 were registered, and 19 recoveries. *Active cases increase to 33. *The average positivity rate among residents during this period is *6%. *
July 2, 2021 – 4 new cases of COVID-19, and 4 recoveries reported. *Active cases remain at 28*.  The positivity rate among residents is *2%*


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 14, 2021)

Just to be clear, Aruba and other countries don't use the warnings on US Government websites to determine what restrictions or protocols they might put in place.  Those decisions are made by each of those countries independently, based on what is happening locally.

The US State Department and CDC sites are designed as advisory sites (not just for pandemic travel) for American citizens who are planning to travel outside the USA.  They have had most of the world at either level 3 or 4 for over a year now.  If those sites were to also advise on travel within the USA, most states would also likely be at a level 4 right now!!

You can use the US Government sites as one source of reference.  More important is to look at what is actually happening at your destination.  Things like new cases or deaths per 100K of population can be compared to what is happening in your own city or state.  That will give you a much better idea of your relative level of risk, by comparing it to an environment with which you are more familiar.  There are many websites out there that can give you that information.  It just requires a some digging.

The safest route is obviously to just stay home.  Anything else involves some level of risk, even in more normal times.  Don't let the level 4 advisory be your only guideline.  These are unusual times and trying to determine "safe" travel is a more complex process and requires a bit more work.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2021)

I have a trip planned to Aruba for next week.    Aruba has been a level 4 for most of Covid times, it was dropped to a level 3 over the summer for a couple of months, now back up to 4.    The level 4 doesn't bother me, we are vaccinated, If we weren't that would be another story. What is causing me A LOT of concern is the "what-if" someone in our party tests positive and we cannot come back to the states.    Their required quarantine is 7 days with no symptoms and 10 days without.   The required insurance you purchase takes care of the accommodations they move you to.  Reports from people that have had to go through it state could be a private home or a hotel room, depends on what they have available.

The other concern is their hospital is currently at capacity and they are flying non Covid patients to Colmumbia for care.   It was reported yesterday that a team of Covid medical staff was on its way from the US to assist in the hospital.

I have been paying attention to Covid issues there daily for about a month.   Restrictions have been increased.  This is a summary of the new ones imposed over the last couple of weeks.
•Masks are mandatory indoors everywhere on the island. 
•All establishments must be closed from 12:00am until 6:00am except those on hotel properties. Check with your hotel for closing times there. 
•Location ban on beaches and parking lots between 12:00am until 6:00am. Nobody is allowed on beaches and in public parking lots at those times. 
•No alcohol in public areas including beaches unless drinking at a resort or establishment. It is prohibited to have alcohol on any public beaches, parking lots, parks, or in any public place unless it is a licensed establishment.
•No live music except as background music by one musician only, and no dancing at clubs, bars, establishments. This includes hotels/resorts. 
•Schools will remain closed in Aruba until further notice (at least until September 1st). They were supposed to open on August 19th. 
•All visitors ages 15 and older flying to Aruba must wear a mask on the airplane and in the airport in Aruba. 


Yesterday's reporting for cases was:
102 positives, 85 residents and 17 non residents
total active cases:   1151 total, 1039 residents and 112 non residents

I'm am trying to be rational about all of this.   10,000 visitors a week and on average 10 non residents a day are testing positive.    Good odds.    

Personally, I would have cancelled our trip weeks ago, but we have others going with us that we invited that apparently don't have the same level of concern.     

Will this impact YOUR trip, I think if you are going to Aruba for nightlife, yes.    If you are going to just hang out at the beach, catch a few outdoor diners/cook in room, probably not.


----------



## Bunk (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you @mdurette 

If someone in your party tests positive, do all people in the party have to quarantine, or are those that don't test positive  allowed or required to fly home and only the one who tests positive remains in Aruba (or Columbia).


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2021)

I (and many other) have asked this exact question and without any definitive answer.   I have communicated directly with a family that went through this.   A woman, her child and her parents.    The woman and her mother tested positive, her father and child didn't.    She put father and child on first flight out and her and her mom went into quarantine.   

My husband and I just had this conversation and we agreed if one of us gets it, it would be best for the other to take DD home and leave the other.    On some level....probably easier said than done.

This is the official protocol from Aruba government.   Not really clear.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2021)

Bunk said:


> Thank you @mdurette
> 
> If someone in your party tests positive, do all people in the party have to quarantine, or are those that don't test positive  allowed or required to fly home and only the one who tests positive remains in Aruba (or Columbia).



Also, to correct your interpretation of what I wrote.    Covid + not needing hospitalization go into quarantine at undisclosed locations that are paid for by insurance.   Covd + that need hospitalization stay in Aruba hospital.   The people that are getting flown to Columbia for medical treatment are non Covid patients that need hospital care.  

Ken Grille from All Things Aruba posts daily updates:   this was yesterdays info on hospital care:
"The number of people hospitalized due to Covid is 52.  41 are on general floor, seven in ICU, three in maternity ward, and one child on pediatric floor. According to the hospital most of the hospitalized patients are unvaccinated. The hospital is full and several non-Covid patients have already been flown to Colombia to create space. The ICU is also full. The staff there is working overtime and the hospital has asked for additional help. UPDATE: New ICU staff is reportedly arriving from U.S. tomorrow. "

This gets me thinking of the medical insurance I purchased for the trip (for non Covid issues if needed), wonder if separate evacuation cover should be added.   Cheap enough to add.


----------



## Bunk (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks for your detailed response @mdurette !  Is it easy to obtain a Molecular COVID-19 test result prior to travel to Aruba.  Are there any problems you have heard about taking the tests and getting the results back on time before you leave the US.  Am I correct in concluding that if you bring a negative test result into Aruba you will not be tested at the airport?


The issue of what happens if one of our group  tests positive for Covid on an international trip is a major concern for me.  Kudos that Aruba has a protocol that they change to respond to new developments.  Do other countries have a similar protocol that is posted online?




Good luck to @mdurette and @gnipgnop  and please let us know what you decide.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2021)

I can only assume the timing of the test results prior to you leaving would depend on your state/areas turn around.   Alot of people mention using Walgreens ID now test - but it is not available in all states.  You need upload your negative test result to Aruba's ED card (app) prior to getting there.  Need to make sure they test you provide is acceptable to them.   Aruba offers the option test at the airport, quarantine in your hotel room while test results come in.   Personally, not an option for me, there is no way I'm headed all the way there only to find out I'm positive, what a wasted vacation!

I have not researched any other countries protocols.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 15, 2021)

We decided to wait it out till one week before our flight leaves.  We are traveling with another couple, in their 80's also and she has asthma.  My husband also has some heart issues and becoming infected with Covid is our main concern.  We are all vaccinated and have all medical issues under control at this time.  I have made special dinner reservations at the Elements Restaurant for the four of us because my husband and I are celebrating our 60th wedding anniversary and the couple joining us, well, she was my maid of honor.  We were so excited about making this trip and now we are concerned that its' not going to happen.  We just keep praying for a change in conditions.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 16, 2021)

gnipgnop said:


> We decided to wait it out till one week before our flight leaves.  We are traveling with another couple, in their 80's also and she has asthma.  My husband also has some heart issues and becoming infected with Covid is our main concern.  We are all vaccinated and have all medical issues under control at this time.  I have made special dinner reservations at the Elements Restaurant for the four of us because my husband and I are celebrating our 60th wedding anniversary and the couple joining us, well, she was my maid of honor.  We were so excited about making this trip and now we are concerned that its' not going to happen.  We just keep praying for a change in conditions.


If you are concerned, I would go and get the 3rd dose of the vaccine.  We got our 3rd doses on Saturday!!


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 17, 2021)

ilene13 - are you referring to the booster shot.  We are fully vaccinated but I heard that the booster was not available until 8 mos. after your second shot.  Do you have underlying health issues that you could get your 3rd shot already?


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 18, 2021)

gnipgnop said:


> ilene13 - are you referring to the booster shot.  We are fully vaccinated but I heard that the booster was not available until 8 mos. after your second shot.  Do you have underlying health issues that you could get your 3rd shot already?


Yes I am referring to the booster.  My husband had an emergency bypass last December.  As a physician he received his first Pfizer vaccine on 12/16.  His 2nd one was 21 days later.  I had the Moderna, my first one was in December also.  Our pharmacist felt that because of the heart surgery my husband was eligible.  I just had my hip replacement surgery postponed because of COVID in the hospitals here.  I am taking anti inflammatories.  The pharmacist said I too could have it.  Also we are 7+ months past our 2nd shots.  Unfortunately because we live in Florida and there are many here that will not get the vaccine at all so the pharmacists end up having to throw out vaccines daily because they had opened the vials for some shots.  They would rather give the vaccines (even 3rd doses) to people who want it!


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 18, 2021)

How sad that people are not getting vaccinated.  We each have our own decisions to make, whether they're right or wrong.  I pray that your health issues improve and you will remain safe.  Also I thank you so much for your reply but we've decided to cancel our trip to Aruba at this time.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 19, 2021)

I just released Costa Linda Beach Resort Aruba for Sept. 3, 2021 check in.. 2 BR thru RCI  Just saying in case anyone wants to grab it as a last minute escape.


----------

